# Overclocking on an ASUS P5S800-VM motherboard



## Ben Clarke (Sep 2, 2006)

Okay, this is the new motherboard i just bought, and i want to overclock it. Does anyone know how to OC this model? Also, what is the max OC available for an un-Overclocked Intel Celeron 2.8Ghz Processor? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 2, 2006)

That Celeron you have can go up to 3.2GHz without any major temperature increases.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 2, 2006)

Okay, thanks. Any ideas how to OC it to that?


----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2006)

Ben Clarke said:


> Okay, thanks. Any ideas how to OC it to that?



IN THE BIOS


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok, I'll do that now... any voltage changes i need to make?


----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2006)

Ben Clarke said:


> Ok, I'll do that now... any voltage changes i need to make?



WELL I HAD MINE ON AUTO, I DONT KNOW IF YOURS IS LIKE THAT BUT WHATS YOUR FSB ON YOUR CUP STOCK


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 2, 2006)

533Mhz


----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2006)

Ben Clarke said:


> 533Mhz



WELL SET YOURS I SAY TRY 700 CUZ MINES STOCK 800 AND I GONE UP TO 1059 BUT JUST TO BE SAFE TRY IT AT 700 AND SEE WHAT YOU GET AND IF ITS STABLE BUMP IT UP SOME MORE


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok, I'll put results of that up after Windows Updates finished.


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 2, 2006)

Try getting there with no volts change. If you can't do that then higher them a bit. Monitor your cpu's temp so that you are sure that your cooler can take it


----------



## Hybridz (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay I have the same motherboard as him but I have a ATI Raddeon 9550 and a Pentuim 4 processor...can I OC mine?? Like safely?? lol


----------



## Hybridz (Mar 30, 2007)

Ohh yea its a 2.6Ghz Processor...and if I can you guys plz tell me how to do it like step by step instructions?? thnx


----------



## pt (Mar 30, 2007)

a friend has the same mobo, crappy overclock (uses percentages), no voltages options, temps are wrong, he got to 3.5stable from 3.2 on a 3.0 prescott (10% overclock)


----------



## Hybridz (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay I know that this is way off topic but...can I Install a BFG Technologies GeForce 8800 GTS OC Video Card, PCI Express x16, 640MB DDR if I have Windows XP, Asus ASUS P5S800-VM motherboard, an Intel Pentium 4 processor 2.6ghz,and 2Gs of ram?? 

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=344746&pfp=browse&tabtype=rv#review


----------



## pt (Mar 31, 2007)

nooooooooooooo
because the p5s800-vm has agp and the 8800 is pci-e


----------



## Hybridz (Mar 31, 2007)

Well wut do I do then in order to get that Video Card to work on my computer?? and could u plz speak in english lol i dont understand all of this agp and 8800 pci-e


----------



## pt (Mar 31, 2007)

get a new mobo is the only chance, altought it will be bottlenecked by old cpu and ram
so you might aswell go with a new putter 

agp is a slot for a gfx card just like pci-e, but pci-e is faster, and cards nowadays usually come in pci-e flavour


----------



## Hybridz (Mar 31, 2007)

Ohhh okay thanx man...so Im just going to have to look for a lower video card


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 31, 2007)

Hybridz said:


> Okay I have the same motherboard as him but I have a ATI Raddeon 9550 and a Pentuim 4 processor...can I OC mine?? Like safely?? lol





Hybridz said:


> Ohh yea its a 2.6Ghz Processor...and if I can you guys plz tell me how to do it like step by step instructions?? thnx





Hybridz said:


> Okay I know that this is way off topic but...can I Install a BFG Technologies GeForce 8800 GTS OC Video Card, PCI Express x16, 640MB DDR if I have Windows XP, Asus ASUS P5S800-VM motherboard, an Intel Pentium 4 processor 2.6ghz,and 2Gs of ram??
> 
> http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=344746&pfp=browse&tabtype=rv#review





Hybridz said:


> Well wut do I do then in order to get that Video Card to work on my computer?? and could u plz speak in english lol i dont understand all of this agp and 8800 pci-e





Hybridz said:


> Ohhh okay thanx man...so Im just going to have to look for a lower video card




If your knowledge is that limited, dont bother.


----------



## Hybridz (Apr 28, 2007)

Okay so now I have another question....I want to get a new mobo....ASUS Striker Extreme LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX The Ultimate Gaming Motherboard can I replace my old one if my specs are....

Processor:Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz 
Memory: 1022MB RAM 
Hard Drive: 200 GB 
Video Card: ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series 
Monitor: Dell 19" Monitor
Sound Card: Logitech USB Headset 
Speakers/Headphones: Logitech Stereo USB Headset 250 W/ MIC 
Keyboard: USB Root Hub 
Mouse: USB Root Hub 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.061219-0316)


----------



## pt (Apr 28, 2007)

if the memory is ddr400 (probably) you can't
and the gfx is shitty too (x1050)

the rest will probaby work


----------



## Hybridz (Apr 28, 2007)

No its DDR2 800 and I dk about the gfx....heres the link tho... 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131074


----------



## pt (Apr 28, 2007)

Hybridz said:


> No its DDR2 800 and I dk about the gfx....heres the link tho...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131074



that's the mobo


----------



## Hybridz (Apr 28, 2007)

yep...so I think it will work but I dk wut do u think??


----------



## Hybridz (Apr 28, 2007)

oh yea u can also get the combo that comes w/ a COOLMAX CUG-700B ATX 12V( V.2.2) 700W Power Supply 115/230 V will i also need that??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817159058


----------

